
“Equality” and “Democracy, or 'I Am as Good as You Are'” Essays by C.S. Lewis - masonic
http://www.tlchrist.info/cs_lewis.htm
======
masonic
"Equality" is from 1943; no specific date was given for the other. Lewis,
perhaps best remembered for "The Chronicles of Narnia", "The Screwtape
Letters", and his space trilogy, died in 1963.

